# Must have bike tools



## vince72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi. I am new to the hobby, what would be considered the must have tools for our bikes?

Vince


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 31, 2021)

Welcome Vince! Basic stuff like 9/16, 1/2, 5/8, and 11/16 wrenches(a good standard and metric wrench set). Cone wrenches for the hubs are nice to have. 1 1/4 and 1 3/16 wrench for headsets and BB. You can get away with out one, but a headset/bb press is really nice to have. The major must have is a nice repair stand. There is always more but you can get away with less. I have more tools than your local bike shop and Im always adding more.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 31, 2021)

Welcome to the CABE Vince! I agree w/ the above. Great advice


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 31, 2021)

Bike repair stand
Hub Cone wrenches
Chain breaker
Standard Socket Set
Large and small crescent wrench
Rim truing stand w/spoke wrench (costly if you have to pay someone to rebuild your rims)
Bike pump
Consumables - Bearing grease, WD40, Evaporust

There are some specialty tools for rebuilding hubs that are really nice to have (but expensive and hard to find).


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 31, 2021)

It will also vary with what bikes you will service. ‘80s MTBs will require different tools than ‘50s ballooners, which differ from English roadsters, etc, etc.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 31, 2021)

Allrounderco said:


> It will also vary with what bikes you will service. ‘80s MTBs will require different tools than ‘50s ballooners, which differ from English roadsters, etc, etc.



Very true. I assumed just American Cruisers. Theres a few more tools needed to do What Allrounderco said.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 31, 2021)

I found hub wrenches in American size were hard to find, ended up buying them from China/Amazon. since then I have found several original Schwinn hub wrenches. I also picked up a thin hub crescent wrench that comes in handy.

gotta have a work stand!  

what I need but don't have and only think about it when I need it is one of those jobbies that hold the front wheel straight up on the stand.


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 31, 2021)

Pedal wrench. Chain breaker...a good one.  I'm always needing one. A pedal straighter (keithbar) from @keithsbikes is a great tool I am always borrowing. Very easy to use. If anyone needs one hit him up.  I could really use a stand. A large and small Crescent wrench will work a lot of times, but unless you want to slightly strip every nut on your bike like I do, a wrench set is needed. And OMG a vice! I could not live without one.  Find a good yard or estate  sale and buy a bunch of tools and things like wd40, liquid wrench, brake cleaner. You'd be surprised how cheap you can pickup very useful stuff at yard sales.


----------



## vince72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Great advise!


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 31, 2021)

X2 on a *good* chain breaker.  The Park Tool CT-3.3 is my favorite as its a beast compared to the rest and has a replaceable driving pin.



			https://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-Chain-CT-3-3-Color/dp/B07P4CCJYH


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 31, 2021)

This is a good start🤪


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 31, 2021)

#1 is that large vice firmly bolted to your work bench.  Besides what is already mentioned, I also like my set of three tire spoons, and my big pipe wrench.  Screw drivers, both straight and phillips. Pliers, especially needle nose and the vice grip type. There will be others but you’ll figure those out as you need them.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 31, 2021)

Kroil is good stuff but if you want to save a few bucks, mix up your own 50/50 solution of acetone and automatic transmission fluid.


catfish said:


> View attachment 1470624



I don’t have a big torch but a butane bottle with a nozzle works just as well.


----------



## Boris (Aug 31, 2021)

Rope and a sledge hammer. Once you've reached the end of your rope, use the sledge hammer.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 31, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1470624



I ordered their product and they never sent my order. I called, called and called, each time was reassured they would send, but never received anything. I gave up on them.
Very strange.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 31, 2021)

I bought this, several years ago, from Filmonger(Will). It’s an amazing trueing stand, made in Germany.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 1, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I bought this, several years ago, from Filmonger(Will). It’s an amazing trueing stand, made in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 1470851
> 
> ...



Like WOW!


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 1, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I ordered their product and they never sent my order. I called, called and called, each time was reassured they would send, but never received anything. I gave up on them.
> Very strange.



I have to get it on amazon. No one local carries it. The best penetrating oil and I love the smell!


----------



## AndyA (Sep 1, 2021)

Tire levers
Tire pump with pressure gauge


----------



## phantom (Sep 1, 2021)

I can use basic tools but I find you need plenty of these.


----------



## Drummingdog (Sep 1, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> Bike repair stand
> Hub Cone wrenches
> Chain breaker
> Standard Socket Set
> ...



can you recommend a very good repair stand--bought one a few years ago that said it would be good up to 66 lb, but after using for about 2 months, it basically ''wilted'' being used for my 1940's and '50s Schwinns and a '40s Rollfast.......I don't want to spend a fortune, but need one for these heavies.   thnx greg


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 1, 2021)

Drummingdog said:


> can you recommend a very good repair stand--bought one a few years ago that said it would be good up to 66 lb, but after using for about 2 months, it basically ''wilted'' being used for my 1940's and '50s Schwinns and a '40s Rollfast.......I don't want to spend a fortune, but need one for these heavies.   thnx greg



I purchased this one last year and its worked really well.  My wife's 50's JC Higgins Jetflow and both of my prewar Colson's have been on it and remained stable.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D9B7OKQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


The Park stands are also very nice but much more expensive.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 1, 2021)

Anyone have images of Racycle tools?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 3, 2021)

Two that I wish I had when I first got into the hobby are my Park repair stand and a pedal wrench. There are plenty of other things I can't live without too, but these are two of my favorites.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 3, 2021)

oooh, pedal wrench. very important.


----------



## 62typhoon (Sep 4, 2021)

tire levers...make changing tires soo easy and don't have to worry about poking your tube with a screwdriver! ...also a bike stand makes it so easier to work on your bike.. also the specialty cutters for cutting bike cables, regular cutters always fray the ends


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 4, 2021)

Drummingdog said:


> can you recommend a very good repair stand--bought one a few years ago that said it would be good up to 66 lb, but after using for about 2 months, it basically ''wilted'' being used for my 1940's and '50s Schwinns and a '40s Rollfast.......I don't want to spend a fortune, but need one for these heavies.   thnx greg



I use Park stands. I have the professional which is very expensive, and I have the PRS-4 Bench mount stand, and one of the older Park folding stands. The folding stands are affordable and work really well for heavy bikes. I can put my heavy A$$ Whizzer in them!


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 4, 2021)

Schwinn collectors need a kickstand tool and a slinky babe on the rear carrier.  Mine was made in 1947 but is still serviceable.  Those new models have their noses against their cell phones, while talking about dog food or some other non-bicycle related topic.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 4, 2021)

Where most of the magic happens. I’m a Certified Mechanic who gave up working at bicycle shops after 25 years. Started small and I am always adding to my tools, it’s a never ending addiction! Not shown is the other toolboxes , metal/welding area and the other side of the two car garage is a wood shop.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 4, 2021)

I modified a C clamp to work as a kick stand tool.  It holds the spring back so you can have both hands free.

Another valuable tool, one I probably use more than any other, is a magnet on a stick. I sweep across the floor and under the work bench for that dropped kickstand pin or head badge screw.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 6, 2021)

ivrjhnsn said:


> This is a good start🤪View attachment 1470630



What's that WOOD colored stuff between the tools???


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 6, 2021)

I have cheaper old school4 bolt BMX stem for helping remove stubborn seat posts..better,safer and less destructive than vice grips or an adjustable wrench.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 6, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Hi. I am new to the hobby, what would be considered the must have tools for our bikes?
> 
> Vince



A good bike stand with a high weight rating, the old bikes can be heavy and a set of cone wrenches


----------



## vince72 (Sep 7, 2021)

Anyone have the part number for a bottom bracket & chain ring removal tool for older schwinns?


----------



## bthoff (Oct 16, 2021)

Working on English bikes, the tool that has saved me the most aggravation is a really good cotter pin press.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 16, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Where most of the magic happens. I’m a Certified Mechanic who gave up working at bicycle shops after 25 years. Started small and I am always adding to my tools, it’s a never ending addiction! Not shown is the other toolboxes , metal/welding area and the other side of the two car garage is a wood shop.
> 
> View attachment 1472258




What is the park # on this tool and what does it do?


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 17, 2021)

@oskisan Park # SS-1 Stay Straightener. For bent seat and chain stays.


----------



## vincev (Oct 17, 2021)

Good portable work stand like Park.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 17, 2021)

I agree with all the above. Work stand or something to hang the bike makes wrenching bikes much easier. For budget I started off with rubber strap hanging from garage shelf. Useful as long as bike has saddle.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 18, 2021)

Eventually I did buy a cheap workstand on a budget and the clamping for seat tube position quickly failed. But clamping for top tube is solid and I mostly work on boy's bikes anyways.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 18, 2021)

On the occasion that I do need work on girl's bike, I just hang bike by rear triangle via sturdy scrap wood.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 18, 2021)

Stuck Stem Removal Tool.... also known as the Schwinn Razor Stem Destroyer Tool. 

Please use with caution.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 18, 2021)

Wow. How do you use it. Like an extra long handlebar and twist until stem rotates? Or other technique?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 18, 2021)

big piece of solid rod that fits in the average bicycle stem. I PB Blasted it. the rod is 2.5 feet (?) got the stem to spin in the fork and shimmied it up and out.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 18, 2021)

Nice tool. Reminds me recently dealt with 22mm stem jammed far into 21 steerer. PB blasted, steel rod twisted it, rubber malleted until it moved out a little. Finally used 10lb sledge to gravity tap underside stem and it popped out after a few taps. (note: not the stem pictured). The stem was all good. I think that's the only time I used metal sledge, not including slide hammer, as a bike tool.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 29, 2021)

I repair alot of curbside throwaway bikes and give them away. So bulk tire patches and large can of rubber cement is must have for me.


----------



## falconer (Oct 29, 2021)

All of the above and a Dremel too!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 30, 2021)

Interesting thoughts.  For me, the _basic _tools for most bikes would be. LARGE and small crescent wrenches. Open/closed end wrench set. Good screwdriver set.  Thin Pedal/cone wrenches.  Chain Breaker.  Cable cutter. Needle nose & Vice Grip pliers.  Dental pick.  Truing Stand & spoke wrenches. Tire levers. Good floor pump.  Propane Torch.  Fire extinguisher.   Surely I missed one...
Edit:  Hex head fastener set.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 30, 2021)

Goggles. So me eyes not damaged by hundreds of tiny steel flying off dremel wire wheel


----------



## oskisan (Nov 9, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Stuck Stem Removal Tool.... also known as the Schwinn Razor Stem Destroyer Tool.
> 
> Please use with caution.
> 
> View attachment 1498391



Ahh, fork in the vice and a solid bar... Good thinking. Where did you get the bar?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 9, 2021)

oskisan said:


> Ahh, fork in the vice and a solid bar... Good thinking. Where did you get the bar?



I have a welder, so when I see scrap steel I grab it. I have bunches of it from a variety of sources.  scrappers used to come by and sell it to me cheap as well. 

I don't know where this particular bar came from.


----------



## Boris (Nov 11, 2021)

pie plate, tray, or large metal bowl, strong magnet on a stick, flashlight, and casters.


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2021)

I rigged  a tray on my Parks stand and have a magnetic bowl on it for small parts. A plastic tarp under workstand to prevent dropped parts from rolling away.


----------



## ian (Nov 12, 2021)

vincev said:


> I rigged  a tray on my Parks stand and have a magnetic bowl on it for small parts. A plastic tarp under workstand to prevent dropped parts from rolling away.



The tarp is a great idea. I've lost spoke nipples and small nuts and bolts under my bench and they have completely disappeared.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 12, 2021)

ian said:


> The tarp is a great idea. I've lost spoke nipples and small nuts and bolts under my bench and they have completely disappeared.



A magnet on an extendable wand is a handy tool as well. Saves my back.😎


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 12, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> A magnet on an extendable wand is a handy tool as well





Boris said:


> strong magnet on a stick,





Rivnut said:


> Another valuable tool, one I probably use more than any other, is a magnet on a stick.



My magnet stick and tweezers good for loose balls


----------



## ian (Nov 12, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> A magnet on an extendable wand is a handy tool as well. Saves my back.😎



I tried that and pulled out a bench vise!!


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2021)

Oops, sorry @Rivnut, I'd forgotten that you already posted magnet on a stick (and I even "liked" your post). 🤪


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 12, 2021)

@Boris Are we by chance close to the same age? Forgetting where you left your glasses and start looking for them only to find the tool you couldn’t find the day before. Go to put that away and come across an unfinished project for which you needed the tool.  And the day continues like this until it’s time for dinner and you can’t find your glasses.


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> @Boris Are we by chance close to the same age? Forgetting where you left your glasses and start looking for them only to find the tool you couldn’t find the day before. Go to put that away and come across an unfinished project for which you needed the tool for.  And the day continues like this until it’s time for dinner and you can’t find your glasses.



YES! but today it's... I remembered that I should take my AM pills, only forget to take my AM pill about six or however many  times today, because I got started doing something else. Still haven't taken them, because now it's too close to the time that I should be taking my evening pills... that is of course if I remember to remember.


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2021)

Boris said:


> YES! but today it's... I remembered that I should take my AM pills, only forget to take my AM pill about six or however many  times today, because I got started doing something else. Still haven't taken them, because now it's too close to the time that I should be taking my evening pills... that is of course if I remember to remember.



I have forgotten to take AM meds many times until the night dose is due. I do keep my meds in a 7 day pill case and sometimes take the wrong day.


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2021)

vincev said:


> I have forgotten to take AM meds many times until the night dose is due. I do keep my meds in a 7 day pill case and sometimes take the wrong day.



So you recommend a 7 day pill case as a must have tool for the workshop?


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2021)

Only if it has an AM and PM compartments.


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2021)

vincev said:


> Only if it has an AM and PM compartments.



Up until recently, I had a 7 day pill container in my work shop that I kept loose ball bearings in. Last Tuesday, when I had to pry the shop magnet off my stomach, I realized my mistake.


----------



## AndyA (Nov 13, 2021)

ian said:


> The tarp is a great idea. I've lost spoke nipples and small nuts and bolts under my bench and they have completely disappeared.



I like an old beach towel instead of a plastic tarp. Nothing rolls or bounces on a towel.


----------



## RustySprockets (Nov 14, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> My magnet stick and tweezers good for loose balls
> View attachment 1511453



Your tweezers reminded me that I have my own pair that have a flat tip and a 3/32" hole that I drilled through them.  That tiny hole creates a dimple that will grasp loose bearings, rather than propel them across the room.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 14, 2021)

RustySprockets said:


> That tiny hole creates a dimple that will grasp loose bearings, rather than propel them across the room.



That ingenious. Very time consuming searching when me tiny balls ricochet all over


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't see it listed yet, but if you are working on road bikes (especially) the go-to tool is the Post that fits in the seat tube (in place of the seat post) and gives you something to clamp tightly with your floor stand without crushing or marring the frame-tube or paint. Not sure what it is called, mine is made by Park.

p.s. I get Kroil at the local industrial supply or Body shop supply house. Most hardware stores do not stock it around here.


----------



## vince72 (Nov 17, 2021)

Are you guys building or buying the dropout alignment tool?


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 17, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Are you guys building or buying the dropout alignment tool?



I will build


----------



## vince72 (Nov 17, 2021)

I’d appreciate some ideas. I’m having issues with the rear tire rubbing


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 17, 2021)

My rear triangle is off too. 
DIY rear dropout tool:





Frame alignment string:


----------



## vince72 (Nov 17, 2021)

This is just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2021)

vince72 said:


> I’d appreciate some ideas. I’m having issues with the rear tire rubbing




What type of wheel set up? Like does it have a dish for a freewheel? Many times the dish/offset will be off.


----------



## RustySprockets (Nov 18, 2021)

Vicious Cycle said:


> I don't see it listed yet, but if you are working on road bikes (especially) the go-to tool is the Post that fits in the seat tube (in place of the seat post) and gives you something to clamp tightly with your floor stand without crushing or marring the frame-tube or paint. Not sure what it is called, mine is made by Park.
> 
> p.s. I get Kroil at the local industrial supply or Body shop supply house. Most hardware stores do not stock it around here.



The tool you are speaking of is the Park Tool ISC-4 (internal seat clamp), but it is no longer made and there is no replacement planned.  Most folks simply raise the saddle sufficiently to grasp the seatpost, which is much tougher than the outer tube itself.


----------



## vince72 (Nov 18, 2021)

I installed a s2 wheel set on the bike and it had been rubbing on one side. Wheel needs a minor alignment but otherwise fine


----------



## ledled111 (Nov 18, 2021)

Some brilliant suggestions above - especially the Pedal Wrench, always lending mine out - I'm a particular fan of this double head mini pump, especially for bikepacking if that's your thing. Fits everywhere and doesn't break - it's been put through its paces.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 24, 2021)

Ive been doing things all these years with just basic mechanic tools like wrenches, screw drivers, hammers, fire, water, cursing and bandaids.  Lol
I will say the BEST move I ever made was getting a Park repair stand.  Working on the floor is just the absolute worse for anything on a bike and the repair stand made working on any bike so much easier.  I now have a wheel trueing stand but need to learn how to lace wheels.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Nov 24, 2021)

Shop apron is also nice. I have ruined a lot of shirts and pants with old bike grease. Hang it off the bike stand so it's always handy. Plus it has pockets to keep tools in.


----------



## ian (Nov 25, 2021)

Lookn4bikes said:


> Shop apron is also nice. I have ruined a lot of shirts and pants with old bike grease. Hang it off the bike stand so it's always handy. Plus it has pockets to keep tools in.



Great idea! I'm gonna see about getting one meself.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 28, 2021)

Toothbrush grease applicator Store in zip lock. Handy for dab, brush stroke here and there.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 28, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Toothbrush grease applicator Store in zip lock. Handy for dab, brush stroke here and there.
> View attachment 1518973




I use these for slopping grease. Horse/boar hair, 1/2" wide and handy for lots of other uses. Three bucks for 36 at Harbor Freight. Plumbers flux brush.


----------



## Neal405 (Nov 28, 2021)

Pipe wrench
Hammer
and a 2x4


----------



## Astroyama (Dec 4, 2021)

Flat tires never come via appointment, nor do crashes. 
Hence, keeping a US 1-dollar bill and some gorilla glue "black tape" in my tire repair kit for the purpose of sealing patching those nasty "gash type cuts" holes in a tire, say from rolling over shards of glass or sharp slicing torn aluminum can. 

I then repair the tire with the strong paper dollar bill and or black tape by fastening it to/on the "inside" of the tire to prevent new inner tube from blowing out of the same hole again once wheel is assembled and inflated with air.  
I keep 12-inch piece of tape stuck around my onboard air pump and unpeel it to use as needed.      
A USA Team pro bicycle mechanic "Steve Donovan" taught me this tool trick and I've utilized it twice in my lifetime.  
This tool trick keeps you rolling and back home in a pinch.  

Old school steel tire levers are my favorite.  

Crashing always Sucks!


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 4, 2021)

Astroyama said:


> Flat tires never come via appointment, nor do crashes.
> Hence, keeping a US 1-dollar bill and some gorilla glue "black tape" in my tire repair kit for the purpose of sealing patching those nasty "gash type cuts" holes in a tire, say from rolling over shards of glass or sharp slicing torn aluminum can.
> 
> I then repair the tire with the strong paper dollar bill and or black tape by fastening it to/on the "inside" of the tire to prevent new inner tube from blowing out of the same hole again once wheel is assembled and inflated with air.
> ...



Let's see some pictures of this repair!


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 4, 2021)

Astroyama said:


> I then repair the tire with the strong paper dollar bill and or black tape by fastening it to/on the "inside" of the tire to prevent new inner tube from blowing out of the same hole again once wheel is assembled and inflated with air.
> I keep 12-inch piece of tape



Nice! I've done the same on mtb. Always carry a dollar bill. Repair tube hernias. Saves you out in the wilderness trail.


----------



## Astroyama (Dec 4, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> Let's see some pictures of this repair!



Sorry, I never took any photos during said spot repairs that came about so suddenly, frustratingly.    
In other words, the paper bill or tape acts like a large "suture" providing a barrier or mending the elongated sliced-hole back to a modified state so that the bicycle can be quickly ridden again, as opposed to walking back to where you climbed on it in the 1st place.  
Trick is...don't re-inflate the sutured tire to hard again. A medium spongy tire applies here, as mentioned, it is a desperate quick fix in a pinch and it has worked twice for me.      
Apply your imagination, this repair looks just like it sounds....piece of tape stuck to inside of tire, not outside.  

Tool On~


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 4, 2021)

Good tip. Money is just a tool. Here is dollar patch. The sidewall tear was big and tube would herniate when pumped up. So had to fold bill several times into compact rectangle to reinforce sidewall. Inflated just enough to ride easy and not hike a bike for several miles. It works!


----------



## RustySprockets (Dec 5, 2021)

I can even save you the dollar!  Stop at a Post Office and grab one of their Tyvek mailer envelopes from the lobby display.  They're tough and waterproof...you'll need scissors to cut one.  A single pouch could easily produce a dozen tire boots to carry along in your kit.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 6, 2021)

Astroyama said:


> Flat tires never come via appointment, nor do crashes.
> Hence, keeping a US 1-dollar bill and some gorilla glue "black tape" in my tire repair kit for the purpose of sealing patching those nasty "gash type cuts" holes in a tire, say from rolling over shards of glass or sharp slicing torn aluminum can.
> 
> I then repair the tire with the strong paper dollar bill and or black tape by fastening it to/on the "inside" of the tire to prevent new inner tube from blowing out of the same hole again once wheel is assembled and inflated with air.
> ...






J-wagon said:


> Nice! I've done the same on mtb. Always carry a dollar bill. Repair tube hernias. Saves you out in the wilderness trail.






Astroyama said:


> Sorry, I never took any photos during said spot repairs that came about so suddenly, frustratingly.
> In other words, the paper bill or tape acts like a large "suture" providing a barrier or mending the elongated sliced-hole back to a modified state so that the bicycle can be quickly ridden again, as opposed to walking back to where you climbed on it in the 1st place.
> Trick is...don't re-inflate the sutured tire to hard again. A medium spongy tire applies here, as mentioned, it is a desperate quick fix in a pinch and it has worked twice for me.
> Apply your imagination, this repair looks just like it sounds....piece of tape stuck to inside of tire, not outside.
> ...






J-wagon said:


> Good tip. Money is just a tool. Here is dollar patch. The sidewall tear was big and tube would herniate when pumped up. So had to fold bill several times into compact rectangle to reinforce sidewall. Inflated just enough to ride easy and not hike a bike for several miles. It works!
> View attachment 1522099
> 
> View attachment 1522100





Energy bar wrappers make a good tire boot as well for blown/slashed sidewalls! 😉


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm constantly patching tubes, a bucket of water for quick leak finding and quick grip clamp tool third hand must have for me.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 8, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> I'm constantly patching tubes, a bucket of water for quick leak finding and quick grip clamp tool third hand must have for me.
> View attachment 1523421



Don't forget the big container of Slime rubber cement .


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## J-wagon (Jan 5, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Here is dollar patch. The sidewall tear was big and tube would herniate when pumped up. So had to fold bill several times into compact rectangle to reinforce sidewall. Inflated just enough to ride easy and not hike a bike for several miles. It works!





J-wagon said:


> View attachment 1522100




Cleaning up myself gear and found my old dollar patch, crusty


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2022)




----------

